
Why I no longer use D3.js - yannikyeo
https://medium.com/@PepsRyuu/why-i-no-longer-use-d3-js-b8288f306c9a
======
catacombs
The biggest drawback to D3js is the awful prose used in the documentation. I
understand most of it now because I've worked with the library for nearly five
years.

Still, for the newcomer, it's trial by fire.

Besides the data-binding aspects, what I do love about D3 is not just it's
modular design, but it's simplified API for interactive with DOM elements. I
use that more than anything nowadays.

------
2citizen
[https://link.medium.com/xxY4UVrRKS](https://link.medium.com/xxY4UVrRKS)

